# I'm I the only one?



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

WUAnonymous said:


> Screw twitter and Facebook, archerytalk is where it's at!


x2!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

buttbook and nitwitter? archerytalk is awesome!


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> x2!!


I've got to ask...what is x2?? I've seen u leave that behind in a few places and i can't figure it out??


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Ps, I meant for the title to be "am I the only one"


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

WUAnonymous said:


> I've got to ask...what is x2?? I've seen u leave that behind in a few places and i can't figure it out??


like times 2 or i second that.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i dont have either and i dont really care


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I'm borderline addicted to facebook.. but yet it's so boring! This place is pretty cool!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

X3 although I always have up facebook in another tab unless I'm at school. Haha AT gets threw the filter


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

AT is way better than Facebook. You can argue with people who you dont know and probably wont ever meet :wink:
On a more serious note, there is no other place online that a person can get the amount of archery knowledge than from reading some of the things on this site.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

x2 Means that you like it twice as much, But anyways, im on here a lot more than FB


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I add everyone on here to my facebook anyways.. so Italk to people there.. if anyone wanted to add me shoot me a PM!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I gots facebook but I only go on it to see what's goin on around town here and usally it's not much.... This is how my browsing sessions go Open windows look at yahoo,go to FB,go to AT then onto other forums then back to AT then close windows... That's my browsing sesh


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> i dont have either and i dont really care


yup


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I use fb for diff stuff, keeping in contact with people and what not..... Have a twitter somewhere, lol... I'm prob on here more


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

apke95 said:


> X3 although I always have up facebook in another tab unless I'm at school. Haha AT gets threw the filter


Yep!! Same


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I dont have a facebook or twitter, but that's because I have no friends lol just kidding, but I just have no use for a facebook or twitter that much although I bet if I did set one up I would be getting friendf requests from people I havent seen in so long or have never seen lol!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an account and I also think facebook is pretty lame.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

No, I don't have any of the social network things, not my speed, I don't need attention to feel good about myself.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a facebutt account but haven't been on it in about 2 months, just seems like a pointless waste of time


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> i dont have either and i dont really care


ditto


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

facebook is a good tool to keep in contact with ppl and socialize i have a group called Bowhunters of Kentucky and we tlk about all kinda stuff dont get me wrong AT is great but i like fb alot


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I just go on Facebook to see if I have any messages or notifications then im on here 24/7 lol.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I have Facebook but I havent been on it in over a year, no lie, and I made a twitter like last month, but I just get on it to read the jokes, I follow men's humor, and the funny sexist, they've got some great jokes


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm probably gonna be done with facebook now.. some idiots at our school apparently threatened to bring a gun to school but then put "jk" (on facebook) and i guess teachers have fake accounts and it just turned into a whole mess.. We were told that our facebooks have been monitored by the district for quite some time now, which I think thats invasion of privacy and not right because its outside of school, but i can see where they're coming from after what happened today. I don't have anything to hide so I'm not worried but I just don't think its right in some ways.

There was like 10 people suspended over the past 2 days in my grade, and we had 5 cop cars full of cops at our school today... only about 900 kids in a school, we usually just have one cop. There's just some idiot group of kids in my grade that is making everything miserable lately..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Facebook is GAY!!!!!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

No I like my facebook to keep up with buds and stuff that dont shoot archery. I made a twitter but it was stupid....? But yea AT is pretty cool.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I check my facebook cuz I have friends in other cities whose numbers I don't have and I like to keep up with them. But I talk to more people on AT and i'm on here more. Not even gonna go there with Twitter. lol. My browsing tabs that are constantly open are Facebook, then AT, then YouTube.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

My browsin tabs are AT, trapperman, arkansashuntin.net, a few others and barely on facebook except on my phone


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

dont have either. probably never will.

last thing i want to do when i get home from school is hear things about people that i just got away from.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

never had a facebook or twiiter and never will archery man herE!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I do facebook to keep in touch with my family in AZ, also to talk to other hunters, also if I need someones number if I forget a homework. I could list a thousand good reasons for them and 1 bad reason. its addicting as hell!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey AT is just as addicting. Haha. There's just more to do on here.


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

If Mark Zuckerburg (creator of facebook) was a bowhunter or target archer then I would be on Facebook 20% of the day the rest I would be shooting and sleeping otherwise I would not get Facebook.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^ agreed. But the one thing I love about Facebook is the drama. Haha. I don't like bein in it. Just watchin it. The people that put their whole life, from their fights to their love life, provide me with some good entertainment. Lol. What can I say? I'm a girl :angel:


----------

